# Chewing!!!!!



## Sharr76 (Jul 28, 2008)

Ok, Madam Molly has started chewing my kitchen units!! I have heard that you can buy some spray to spray on the units????? anyone know of this and does it work....or any other ways of stopping here doing this!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

This doesn't always work but the majority of dogs hate it. Peel an orange and squeeze as much oil out of the orange peel as you can. Rub this oil on the units. try it on your hand first and put your hands near there nose. they should back away. My dog loves orange but she hates the oil weird!!!!!


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

ive got some spray called spider stop, ingredients include chesnut oil, and other natural ingredients, and i spray that on stuff and that seems to stop them. i think strong smelling stuff like euculyptus oil works as well.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Vicks vapour rub puts them off to but you only need a very little smear of it


----------



## Methical (Jul 11, 2008)

> Vicks vapour rub puts them off to but you only need a very little smear of it


Speak for thy-self 

Daisy decided even though it smelt funny, it was worth a lick...just incase it was edible. Granted she never went near it again after the 15-30mins it took her to get it off her tongue and nose.

Beware though, if your dog does end up touching it, licking it, you'll feel quite cruel based on thier reaction


----------



## Sharr76 (Jul 28, 2008)

Well I put some Olbas oil on the units......Mollys not happy, sneezed!! anyway my kitchen stinks now!!!!!

Hopefully it will put her off chewing the units again!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Try chilli sauce - works every time. Also good cat dump munchers and counter surfers.


----------



## Rebellious_ruminator (Oct 2, 2008)

I heard that you can buy calium tablets for dogs and it stop them chewing. It worked for my friends dog? We are going to try it on my pup as he is chewing occasionally. x


----------



## Amberbuttner (Oct 7, 2008)

My first dog I owned used to chew up everything. He had severe separation anxiety. I tried everything from sprays to exercise but nothing worked. I had to give him to my father because he has more time to be around him. Plus he would bark all the time and made it impossible for me to do anything because i live in an apartment. I wish you luck with the chewing all I can say is try kongs filled with peanut butter it will work for about an hour or two.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Luika prefers wood and uses it as his dummy


----------

